# Sensibilidad de un voltímetro digital



## luna666 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hola a todos, soy nueva en el foro.

No tuve mucho tiempo de leer los otros topics, pero mi duda es bastante puntual.

Tengo que analizar las diferentes formas en que se podría hallar la sensibilidad de diversos instrumentos.
El que me trajo problemas fue el voltímetro digital, ya que no estoy segura de que se pueda "medir" su sensibilidad. La cuestión es que debo justificar eso.

Si la sensibilidad es (definida por un texto que encontré aqui: http://www.scribd.com/doc/27654697/Measurement-instrumentation) como: _is a measure of the change in instrument output that occurs when the quantity being measured changes by a given amount_.("es una medida del cambio en la salida del instrumento que ocurre cuando lo que se está midiendo cambia una determinada cantidad").

Entonces, si así, no se me ocurre una forma de "medir" la sensibilidad (Ohm/Volt) dado que lo que el voltimetro toma para dar un resultado son "las cuentas del muestreo".

Corrijanme si me equivoco, por favor.

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 26, 2010)

Hola luna666 :

Leí tu inquietud, y en lo referente a:

"...Tengo que analizar las diferentes formas en que se podría hallar la sensibilidad de diversos instrumentos. El que me trajo problemas fue el voltímetro digital, ya que no estoy segura de que se pueda "medir" su sensibilidad..."

Te puedo decir que sensibilidad puede darse entre diferentes variables físicas. Generalmente se toma una variable de salida en función de alguna variable de entrada. La idea es encontrar en qué porcentaje varía nuestra variable cuando cambia otra.

Como este caso se trata de medir tensión, la idea es expresar las variaciones de la lectura de tensión en función de otras variables.
Por ejemplo la lectura de tensión en función de la temperatura ambiente --> Volt/ºC , tanto en continua como en alterna.
En alterna puede ser --> Volt/frecuencia (esto se puede verificar usando un generador de funciones)
En continua puede ser una sensibilidad dependiendo de la posición de los cables (+) (-), o sea, si los pones al revés.

Con respecto a Ohm/Volt , no entiendo que tipo de sensibilidad es esa, ¿cuál es la salida?
Acerca de "las cuentas del muestreo", no he leído algo acerca de que se trata eso.


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 27, 2010)

luna666 dijo:


> . . . El que me trajo problemas fue el voltímetro digital, ya que no estoy segura de que se pueda "medir" su sensibilidad . . .



La sensibilidad de un voltimetro yo la interpreto: como la resolucion del instrumento y depende de la cantidad de digitos y la escala, que el instrumento puede mostrar.
Por ejemplo: en un voltimetro comun y barato de 3½ digitos (-1888 se veria el display, si encendiese todos los segmentos) y usando la escala de 200 mV: la sensibilidad seria de 0.1 mV porque a la derecha del punto, solamente se puede mostrar una cifra (una decima de mV).


----------

